# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  This shit is FAKE so BEWARE !!

## powerbodybuilder

This is from Europe and its going to hit the market very soon.
Its Fake and underdosed.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Here is more.

----------


## WildCh1ld

Thanks for the 411 big dogg...  :Wink/Grin: 


damn fvkers are getting creative!

 :Aajack:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Here to back up my story. It looked like this until they bought fancy labels.
I know the guy behind these and its all shit. He thinks he is a ****ing scientist.  :Chairshot:

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Any lab results? Can you provide anything to say that they are fake?

----------


## juicy_brucy

Money boss hustla. You da man.  :Wink/Grin:  

So Powerbb, did the guy you know behind the scenes make those or did he simply obtain them and re-lable them? something doesn't seem right here. I'll keep an eye out. 
Either way Powerbb, your word is gold in my book and I appreciate it, especially since we both live in Canada. I'll put these pictures in my "fake" folder. Thanks.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> Any lab results? Can you provide anything to say that they are fake?


I know the guy personaly. He sold me some bad shit and scammed me its time to get him back.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Ohh, i bet this feels good. I'll hand out printed pics to all my juicer friends and they'll all let their sources know. Eventually this will all be known as _pure sh1t!!!_

----------


## Seajackal

Power, thanks for the heads up on those stuffs, bro! BTW the capsules
look very fishy, kinda pro-hormone look, I would never touch them for
this reason! Money Boss, long time no see man, nice to have you back
to this area, bro, you boss this place!

----------


## juicy_brucy

Is the guy a phyco or something? He's gonna get it eventually. Is he not afraid of getting his ass kicked.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

He is in a very safe country where they dont give a shit about AS

----------


## juicy_brucy

ohh, how convenient for him.

----------


## Seajackal

Are you talking about the Croatian piece of shit, BigP?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> Are you talking about the Croatian piece of shit, BigP?


Yes one of them, there are more people involved then him.

----------


## Jack87

My thoughts exactly...

I appreciate the heads up, but a Lab Test would be nice to see...




> Any lab results? Can you provide anything to say that they are fake?

----------


## blaat

> I know the guy personaly. He sold me some bad shit and scammed me its time to get him back.


thanks for the info about the fakes! i`ll avoid em  :Smilie: 

ps the caps look weird indeed  :Hmmmm:

----------


## spywizard

dude.. we know you have had a bad experience with this guy/product.. please get a lab test to back up your statements.. 

we have seen this before where a competitor will post exactly what you did.. 

not saying you are not telling the truth.. but it would be helpful.. 

thanks

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> dude.. we know you have had a bad experience with this guy/product.. please get a lab test to back up your statements.. 
> 
> we have seen this before where a competitor will post exactly what you did.. 
> 
> not saying you are not telling the truth.. but it would be helpful.. 
> 
> thanks


I dont need a lab test I am from the same country and I know the guy personally. Hey I am just telling you so go ahead and take it.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

We appreciate your thoughfulness...but it is an unproven statement at this time. I think we should take it into consideration until we see lab results.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I will see what I can do about the results.

----------


## Natural1

stupid question but where and how do they lab test this sh1t at?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## juicy_brucy

i know what you say is true powerbb. I don't care for a test result either. useally I do, but just take a look at that stuff, it looks like something i would never take, and we all know you got dicked with this dude. test results or none, thankyou very much.

----------


## Seajackal

> i know what you say is true powerbb. I don't care for a test result either. useally I do, but just take a look at that stuff, it looks like something i would never take, and we all know you got dicked with this dude. test results or none, thankyou very much.


Regardless of lab testing or not, those stuffs PowerBB showed to us just
seem like the worst UGL; I would call it underUGL, and if PowerBB said there
is one of the Croatian guys he's got scammed by so they must not be good
for sure, cuz once a scammer, always a scammer, this shit never change!
And a lab test cost money, and just by knowing first hand things are bunk
why to extra-spend money when you can use for real gear in a cycle? No
sense on proving what's already proven? IMO not believing what PowerBB
said is a fvcking risky shot, go ahead people who like GAMBLING with $$$$$
I wouldn't.

----------


## Natural1

hey powerbb did these come from the site i think they did.

----------


## Jack87

Bro PM me some info so I can look into it... 
I'm sure I can find out some info on this...




> I will see what I can do about the results.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Regardless of lab testing or not, those stuffs PowerBB showed to us just
> seem like the worst UGL; I would call it underUGL, and if PowerBB said there
> is one of the Croatian guys he's got scammed by so they must not be good
> for sure, cuz once a scammer, always a scammer, this shit never change!
> And a lab test cost money, and just by knowing first hand things are bunk
> why to extra-spend money when you can use for real gear in a cycle? No
> sense on proving what's already proven? IMO not believing what PowerBB
> said is a fvcking risky shot, go ahead people who like GAMBLING with $$$$$
> I wouldn't.


Me neither. Well put seajackal. and I do trust powerbb information.

----------


## Peja1985

> Are you talking about the Croatian piece of shit, BigP?


hahahaha im from Serbia man and i hate those croatian pigs! hahaha no wonder they all sell shit cause they are shit

----------


## Adam.S

thanks alot guys. Will know for the future

----------


## Seajackal

> questioan has anyone heard of the seller who goes by the name of "******" he is on many sites supposed to be one of the best legits is that true? he lives in ***** and many peoplef rom my gym get it from him, and he send you that stuff that even the goverment can't figure out that its a roid hitten somewhere like ina tape or unexpected place anyone know about him?


I think this would be better discussed by emailing a MOD, try our scammers
buster MBaraso! Thanks. Edit that name also please!

----------


## david_gorm

It is strange that I hear that...I am from Sweden btw... I used s-zol with my friend we go to gym together and our gym trainer adviced us this stuff and also I have heard good references to bolden or t-propin... so if I were you I would make a lab test, but thank you for warning... there is never enough of them. 

He bought it from some slovakia site in english language I am not sure, but it really worked and were cheap...

----------


## puremusc00

thanks for the info. powerbb!

----------


## bigbadbootydaddy

I like the caps, they look pretty



But seriously thanks for the info

----------


## david_gorm

I am sorry powerbodybuilder, but all you have said is just your statements. You did not bring any proof. I suspect you from simple competition war. I am sorry, but nothing just dirt I heard from you about mentioned products.

Make a lab test and after that move your ass here and speak.

----------


## david_gorm

And all of you .... are you crazy enough to believe one man? He may be senior member, but he is still distributor of AS. Dont you think he can do everything to keep his customers?

I am not attacking him, just tell me straightly if I am not right? Ok? Give me argument!
Thank you...
Dave

----------


## powerbodybuilder

If I was you david_gorm I would keep your mouth shut on here. And how can you say about me that I am a distributor of AS?? I have a strong feeling your one of the ****ing Croatian Fakers. Dont flame people on here. You might get your ass kicked. I know the people behind the production of these tabs and bottles and I know its fake. 
So fu*k you and dont flame or call me a distributor. 
This guy should be banned.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> And all of you .... are you crazy enough to believe one man? He may be senior member, but he is still distributor of AS. Dont you think he can do everything to keep his customers?
> 
> I am not attacking him, just tell me straightly if I am not right? Ok? Give me argument!
> Thank you...
> Dave


 Watch your ass Dave, Powerbb is a friend of mine.
Who the hell do you think you are? Listing him as a source. You have a lot of nerve doing that on an open thread. I think you should be banned. 
Now, everyone is going to want you banned.

----------


## juicy_brucy

I can't believe how ignorant you are, David gorm. Why the hell did you say that?

----------


## juicy_brucy

Why is it that the mouth pieces on this site, only ever have 3 or 4 posts? 
Is it so they can lip off our fellow members, get banned and start a new profile and do it all over again? Sounds like.

----------


## bigbadbootydaddy

> Why is it that the mouth pieces on this site, only ever have 3 or 4 posts? 
> Is it so they can lip off our fellow members, get banned and start a new profile and do it all over again? Sounds like.




Most likely

----------


## olederndirt

That sh#t can not be tolerated!

----------


## MichaelCC

for "David_gorm":
1. like "Juicy_Brucy" wrote - it's very suspicious, you're registered in May 2005, and since that time, you have just 4 reports, but what is most important, all of them are defending ROOS products. Everyone can find it out ...
2.
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50210
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50211
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50212
All of these pictures I sent to powerBB to put it in forum in his new thread. These pictures sent me my friend from Czech republic - I have no idea where he got it, but anyway he wrote me, that on the pictures there are some new products which will be very soon on the black market, and "their producers" told him that this products will "beat" all AS at the black market by the price. There was only one problem at that time - packing (poor label quality). He also wrote me, that all of these products are manufactured at home, from active substances (everyone can see it on the pictures). After that, I finished to interesting of that - even there was good price.
After some time - there was some new ROOS products on the black market - very similar to these on the pictures (with active substances in front of it), and also with same quantity of active substance - it's very interesting. 
3. I don't want to discuss if it's real or not - maybe it's work, maybe not - who knows. If there are for example 25mg/oxandrolone in each tablets, its very hard to tell if you mix it with another AS.
But one thing is MOST IMPORTANT - it's not produced in "safe condition (environment)". I don't need to see the "factory" where they are produced to change me mind - pictures were enought for me. 
4. If someone wants to use it - it's his choice. But everyone who want to use have to know, that they can lost much more that some $$ - health.
Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't want to RISK IT. Everyone can decide. ...

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

I agree. Take your 4 postin ass somewhere else david gorm, we dont need your bullsh*t. Maybe your the distributor of that fake stuff..  :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## david_gorm

First ... I will be honest with you.. I am involved in this business.. but PowerBodyBuilder as well.. that you must know.

Ok... guys... you do not like to talk about what is going on here? I do not want to be rude and use dirty words on you. 

If I insulted somebody... I apologize.

I just did not like that somebody brings pictures with negative statements without any proof about it. He can have over a thousand posts but you know what people can do because of money... I will not tell you why... but I know that Powerbodybuilder is involved in AS distribution. You can ban me for this statement, but it is as much my statement as it is his about products he has shown.

Please... let your cursing away and try to be more specific in your arguing... This is for you PowerBB...

I know you are a distributor. I will not say why... I do not want to be found., but you betrayed me and now you are trying to make from ROOS products dirty shit.

But your effect of your fake statements are about to end soon. Since we started with ROOS products... most of our customers who took different products started to take ROOS products, because they are better and for better price, because it does not come from pharmacies. You are simply afraid of competition as all other people here... And you have a good reason.

Everywhere you can see ROOS is good, or ROOS is a shit... Unfortunately for you... most of the people are smart and try it anyway... And in that time he/she understands...

ROOS products will be top soon on market for everyone who are not scared to try it. 

You can make your lab test... I am not scared from it... you should be... and you are and your friend Seajackal as well... who are trying to tell us that lab tests are not neccessary.. 

this is a part of Seajackal post:
"Regardless of lab testing or not, those stuffs PowerBB showed to us just
seem like the worst UGL; I would call it underUGL, and if PowerBB said there
is one of the Croatian guys he's got scammed by so they must not be good
for sure, cuz once a scammer, always a scammer"

Powerbodybuilder post:
"I know the guy behind these and its all shit. He thinks he is a ****ing scientist."

or:
"I dont need a lab test I am from the same country and I know the guy personally. "

Come on guys... you all other smart guys who are here cannot believe that... these posts are "SO CHEAP". All people who have at least IQ 80 or more must see that. Simple and infant cooperation...

You can ban me... I do not care. I just wanted to tell you the truth. I do not say anything bad about other products... I do not lie. I do not use dirty tricks. I do not have to.  :Bbiwin:  

To MichaelCC:
1) Yes... I am not old here... 

2) Nice pictures...but old... yes... there are new labels

3) Yes... it is not produced in pharmacies, but in professional laboratories. In safe environment. 

4) I agree with you... everyone can decide... it is how it is going in economics and life. People ordering it and did not loose anything... why they would order it again ?

----------


## MichaelCC

to david_gorm:
1. you are trying to convince people, that they cannot trust only one guy (powerBB), even if he is Senior Member. But you want to convice them to buy your products - maybe you don't see it, but you do the same. That's my opinion. Let the people make their own decision .
2. People with IQ more that 75 will not buy it, becasue they can "think" :-)
3. How can you tell, your products are tested and they are SAFE ??? I'm not in pharmaceutical business like you, but I think people can know the truth. Maybe you can explain it, but I don't think so. Therefore i try to do myself:
Every product (chemical molecule) which is preparing for distribution, HAS TO BE TESTED for more than 3-5 years (depends of country) - first it's tested with animals, after that it's tested on humans, and after all that is OK, than comes the time for selling it. All well-known companes has to do it this way, because there are very strictly rules in LEGAL pharmaceutical business. You cannot test it by your 3-5 friends and after they finish they cycles you can say it's OK and SAFE - that's wrong!!. Every molecule (products) has to be tested on the sample of at least 2000 peple!! After that you can say it's relatiive SAFE - not sooner. I'm not sure if you did it this way. 
And that's the different between ROOS and another legal companies like Norma, Zambon, Organon, SPA, Jelfa ... BTW, 3-5 years of testing cost a lot of $$, which is very expensive for such a companies like Organon, Zambon, ... so I don't think some guys from middle europe can have this money for testing. 
4. For me - every company which is producing ONLY AS for budybuilders is suspicious. Why? Because every LEGAL pharmacy company is producing full spectrum of medicaments like aspirin, ibuprofen, ... not only AS. If some company produce only AS , I think it has some "sense" - this sense is MONEY. 
3. Why I wrote all this reports ?? Because I saw a lot of guys with gynecomastia , and very bad looking "abscess" from a lot of UGL products. Some of them have to go to surgery to put the gyno and abscesses away - just from some miligrams of UGL product. Everyone who had gyno can say it - it's very hard to get it away if you already have it.
I just wanna say one thing - everyone who want use UGL products can lost much more than some $$ - they can lost their health. And that's most important for me.
I don't know how can you sleep well in the night when you are involved in this business - what's happens if some of your customers can die, because your molecule will be work different way in his body ?? What can you do with this?? I think you will ignore it - never mind if he died, you have his money and that's most important, isn't it?? I'm sure, if somethig like that can happen to you or to your friend, you will hate ALL scammers, fakers, and UGL productions for sure. 
Think about it when you'll be incite people to buy your products ......

----------


## Seajackal

> And all of you .... are you crazy enough to believe one man? He may be senior member, but he is still distributor of AS. Dont you think he can do everything to keep his customers?
> 
> I am not attacking him, just tell me straightly if I am not right? Ok? Give me argument!
> Thank you...
> Dave


Yo David, keep calm bro I've got your web site and so does Mbaraso
cuz I asked him to keep an eye on you bro cuz I've felt that you're
so shady to just come and start saying shit on our bro having a web
site that sells those shits PowerBB posted as fake, I'd rather believe
what BigP said cuz this guy is a solid guy and not a newbie who makes
believe he doesn't have any AAS business and say someone's wrong
now you know why I just ignored the email you've sent me a couple
of months ago to check your website and tell you about the prices
the first thing that came in mind is that you're a scammer cuz your
webiste had the stuffs BigP posted in this thread and you sent me
that mail just days after BigP started his thread, sorry bro but you'd
better keeep your mouth shut our you're gonna be out of the game
pretty soon and this is not me who's gonna do it. Peace out, I'm
with BigP and all my solid buddies, mess with one of them you mess
with all of us.  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Seajackal

> but thank you for warning... there is never enough of them. 
> 
> He bought it from some slovakia site in english language I am not sure, but it really worked and were cheap...


You 2 faced piece of shit why do you thank BigP and after that come
with shit posting PowerBB as a source openly???
No, your buddy got it straightly from your hands to be a Guinea Pig and
see what it happens so you're safe to live tomorrow for more scams...
you can tell anything about me cuz I'm not a source and have no business
with ANYONE in here I'm just an user and help people out with advices but
you're indeed a source right? People are free to believe what and who they
want but starting badly like that noone will trust you bro, sorry but this
is the raw truth.  :1hifu:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Sounds like a scam and an abscess waiting to happen, no thanks!

----------


## juicy_brucy

Just for posting that David Gorm, I personally sent out 250+ emails, (yep, my whole mail order list) a copy of this thread. 
Now they all know "Roos" is garbage. 
I will be posting responses if you persist.
No one is as stupid as you think they are.
People are able to make their own decisions, and furthermore, even if Powerbb was a source, why would you name him in public? 
If anything, you are trying to dip into his "market", which he doesn't have. 
If he isn't distributing ROOS, then why do you have a fear of loosing out on compitition?
You are a scammer, and naming a "source" doesn't make you look any better.
I think you should leave.
And as for Seajackal, he knows wa-a-a-y more about AS thann you will ever know, so leave him out of this unless you really WANT to look like a fool.

P.S. Where are your lab tests. not including the ones you made up your self.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I'm with BigP and all my solid buddies, mess with one of them you mess
> with all of us.


 We are built to last. We stick together, cause that is what friends do. I know BigP is solid. So does Xwhitedenali, michaelCC, primopup and many many more AR members. Powerbb was just doing his job - letting the juicing community know...

----------


## juicy_brucy

> to david_gorm:
> 1. you are trying to convince people, that they cannot trust only one guy (powerBB), even if he is Senior Member. But you want to convice them to buy your products - maybe you don't see it, but you do the same. That's my opinion. Let the people make their own decision .
> 2. People with IQ more that 75 will not buy it, becasue they can "think" :-)
> 3. How can you tell, your products are tested and they are SAFE ??? I'm not in pharmaceutical business like you, but I think people can know the truth. Maybe you can explain it, but I don't think so. Therefore i try to do myself:
> Every product (chemical molecule) which is preparing for distribution, HAS TO BE TESTED for more than 3-5 years (depends of country) - first it's tested with animals, after that it's tested on humans, and after all that is OK, than comes the time for selling it. All well-known companes has to do it this way, because there are very strictly rules in LEGAL pharmaceutical business. You cannot test it by your 3-5 friends and after they finish they cycles you can say it's OK and SAFE - that's wrong!!. Every molecule (products) has to be tested on the sample of at least 2000 peple!! After that you can say it's relatiive SAFE - not sooner. I'm not sure if you did it this way. 
> And that's the different between ROOS and another legal companies like Norma, Zambon, Organon, SPA, Jelfa ... BTW, 3-5 years of testing cost a lot of $$, which is very expensive for such a companies like Organon, Zambon, ... so I don't think some guys from middle europe can have this money for testing. 
> 4. For me - every company which is producing ONLY AS for budybuilders is suspicious. Why? Because every LEGAL pharmacy company is producing full spectrum of medicaments like aspirin, ibuprofen, ... not only AS. If some company produce only AS , I think it has some "sense" - this sense is MONEY. 
> 3. Why I wrote all this reports ?? Because I saw a lot of guys with gynecomastia , and very bad looking "abscess" from a lot of UGL products. Some of them have to go to surgery to put the gyno and abscesses away - just from some miligrams of UGL product. Everyone who had gyno can say it - it's very hard to get it away if you already have it.
> I just wanna say one thing - everyone who want use UGL products can lost much more than some $$ - they can lost their health. And that's most important for me.
> ...


 David gorm. now is the time to take some notes. Listen to michaelCC. 
This is how it is done outside of your dirty little basement.
How can you live with your self? Don't you even feel a little bit guilty that you are potentially poisioning people?

----------


## david_gorm

Hi guys... I feel a lot of hatred here... maybe I deserved that.

I do not want to write here some big note, because I do not think you trust me. Well I do not blame you. On Internet we all are just shadows which covers us from reality. I would rather come to some pub and talk to you guys..

What is sad is that you still ignore the fact that I was not the first who started with criticism. Was it I..? No. I came here and saw what I saw so I did what everybody would do. Defend myself. Is it really so bad? I am 100 percent convinced that roos products are safe and good and our customers are proving it with each order. Are they stupid..? Some of them are profesional bodybuilders who take AS for a long time... even before ROOS time.

I am sorry ... I do not have a bad concience from several reasons:

1) People who bought roos products are still buying it.. You can trust me or not I cannot prove it and I am not going to give you contacts to them. NEVER!

2) I do not care where people get AS. I am trying to profit from it. Like everybody I am trying to make some cash. This is as good way as any. If a guy buys oxanavar from me or from merchant from different country... this guy will have the same oxanavar, but I will or will not have money. 

PLEASE... KEEP FOLLOWING IN MIND. 

I AM GUY LIKE YOU... I WAS IN US AND CANADA WHEN I WAS YOUNGER... I SPENT THERE A YEAR... I LIKE YOU PEOPLE. PLEASE DO NOT MAKE MORON FROM ME.

I NEVER CONVINCE PEOPLE TO BUY ANABOLIC STEROIDS !!! I AM TRYING TO CONVINCE PEOPLE WHO ALREADY WANT THEM... TO BUY IT FROM ME. THAT IS DIFFERENT... THESE PEOPLE WILL GET THEM SOONER OR LATER... AND BECAUSE I AM A HUNDRED PERCENT CONVINCED ABOUT ROOS PRODUCTS QUALITY ... I SLEEP WELL MY FRIENDS...

I want to close this case. Life is too short to spend it cursing on each other. Today is my birthday (I am 25) by the way... and I do not want to leave now with anger. 

Lets make peace.

Let everyone decide what to take... next time bring proof of your words.. PowerBB. I will try to get some lab test for you guys.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Peace, david gorm, Maybe....
NEVER NAME ANYONE AS A SOURCE AGAIN.
This was terribly wrong. 
You want to make peace? delete what you said about powerbb. 
As for the proof... Either dutchbb or myself will pay for the test.
Please remove what you have said about my friend and appologise.

----------


## canecorso

:Hmmmm:   :What?:   :No No:   :No No:   :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## PrimoPup

First off let me say that accusing anyone of being a source in a public forum is  :Bs:  , for that alone you should be banned. Who knows maybe your stuff might be good, then again might not be, but who wants to trust a  :Liar:  ? You only admitted that you had interests in ROOS after MichaelCC nailed you to the wall with your previous posts, other wise you were going to continue the justifying. Also who would trust a supplier that talks on an open forum the way that you do.  :Aajack:   :Aabanhimlikeabitch:  





> First ... I will be honest with you.. I am involved in this business.. but PowerBodyBuilder as well.. that you must know.
> 
> Ok... guys... you do not like to talk about what is going on here? I do not want to be rude and use dirty words on you. 
> 
> If I insulted somebody... I apologize.
> 
> I just did not like that somebody brings pictures with negative statements without any proof about it. He can have over a thousand posts but you know what people can do because of money... I will not tell you why... but I know that Powerbodybuilder is involved in AS distribution. You can ban me for this statement, but it is as much my statement as it is his about products he has shown.
> 
> Please... let your cursing away and try to be more specific in your arguing... This is for you PowerBB...
> ...

----------


## ajfina

GOD DAMN BRO THATS SCARY ,nooot cool saying that shit about PBB not cool

----------


## v-twin

David gorm  :Big Grin: ude whats up? Not even called for. I'm fairly new to the forum one of the bros who's always there to lend a hand and answer any questions for me is Power BB. I would have his back any day and i don't even know either of ya. Basically in my book you suck and should be BANNED.

----------


## david_gorm

Ok... I tried to end it in peace... but you guys simply need somebody to blame... so be it ...

To PrimoPup:
I am not a liar.. I was just unexperienced on forum... I did not know how it is going on here.

I would not say "buy roos" it is very much up to you since the very beginning. I was just justifying roos, because roos has been accused by PBB and he did not have a proof as well. That is all story.

To everybody:

READ THIS CAREFULY:
I spoke to PBB even through phone once and many times through ICQ... he seemed like a very good and solid guy ... I agree with everybody. But what he did you are asking? He has taken images from my pages and shown them here as a fake !!! I know that they are mine because parts of them are erased... bottom part (sportmedicals logo) and northeast corners (lion-roos symbol) ... that is my design. 

SO NOW WHAT YOU SAY... IS IT NOT NOW ABSOLUTE AND DIRTY BETRAYAL !!!
WHO NOW IS A  :Liar:  ???
I THOUGHT HE IS MY FRIEND!!! He did not even told me: "hey bro, I think what you are selling is not good and people can get hurt... I think you should remove it from your stock".

NO ... !!! NOTHING LIKE THAT HE DID... HE DID NOT EVEN TALK TO ME. AND HOW BIG WAS MY SURPRISE WATCHING MY PICTURES HERE WITH HIS DIRTY REFERENCE. I AM NOT A JUDGE HERE, BUT I AM 100 PERCENT CONVINCED THAT THIS IS NOT FAIR. I WOULD NEVER DO THIS.

BUT I KNOW WHY HE DID NOT TELL ME ANYTHING! Because he knows that ROOS is a good stuff and competition product. That is all.
HE WAS JUST PLAYING A GAME WITH ME SINCE THE BEGINNING.

And therefore I will never apologize to PBB, because I will never apologize to betrayer. NEVER.

----------


## david_gorm

You can ban me I do not care. If there is none who would argue with me without cursing I do not even be here... It is all useless if you are already convinced about "your" truth.

----------


## WildCh1ld

Roll out David....PowerBodyBuilder doesn't even go that way, your just mad for personal reason's.....Find somwhere else to talk sh*t...  :1laugh:

----------


## david_gorm

Yes... I am mad for personal reasons. I am mad that he played my friend... did not tell me anything, stole my pictures and played a good boy again. But my true friend told me about this forum so I came here and find out who he really is.

WILDCH1LD: You still did not mention what you think about it. You simply do not believe that what I wrote about him is truth.. BUT IT IS.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Yes... I am mad for personal reasons. I am mad that he played my friend... did not tell me anything, stole my pictures and played a good boy again. But my true friend told me about this forum so I came here and find out who he really is.
> 
> WILDCH1LD: You still did not mention what you think about it. You simply do not believe that what I wrote about him is truth.. BUT IT IS.


  :Haha: owerbodybuilder is a solid guy. You had no right naming him as a source. He knows his shit and I trust his word. Maybe you should deal in some real gear instead of this bunk. I still think you should be banned for talking shit about powerbb.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

1. Source or not...keep the personal issues behind the scenes.

2. I have said it from the beginning...where are the lab tests? I read people calling them scammers...I now read about people saying they're good. Until someone posts actual labs results the jury is out IMHO.

3. I'm closing this thread as I do not see it turning positive anytime soon.

----------


## Jack87

The only way to clear these kind of disputes is to have the products
lab tested, until then it's all based on who can talk the best game... 

My take is PowerBB has been a valuable member to the board for some
time and has helped anwser and share info about alot of issues to help
keep members of the board informed about certain issues, to openly call
him a source trying to discredit what he had to say about your products
isn't the way to go about things... 

If there's such a concern to prove the products are legit then someone
needs to have them lab tested and the results posted on the board for
all to see... Until then all the bullshit needs to stop... Since you seem so
concerned about what is being said about the products you offer why not
have them lab tested by a independent lab and produce the results for the 
products?

Seems to me if you are so sure about the legitimacy of the products then 
you'd be more then happy to do just that...

----------

